# Markets



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know when and where the Coimbra markets are held.

Lesley


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lesley Burman said:


> Does anyone know when and where the Coimbra markets are held.
> 
> Lesley


Every last Saturday of the month a flea market is organaized in Coimbra in Praça do Comércio

Quebra Costas Flea Market an open-air market takes place every second Saturday of the month in all seasons except Winter. It is a pleasant spot where you can buy clothes, accessories, second-hand items, comic books, plants, biological products, macrobiotic food, regional cakes, furniture, paintings and so on. But you can also listen to DJs, make a tattoo, have a relaxing massage or go to the hairdresser! It is located in the upper town of Coimbra. 

There's a weekly market on Tuesday, on the ring road by Largo Castanheiro dos Amores, and a weekday market in the Mercado Municipal - Mercado Municipal Dom Pedro V for location 
The camara website can be found at: MMDPV - Mercado Municipal D. Pedro V

Hope this helps


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry about the delay in replying but thank you for the information it is very helpful.

Lesley


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lesley Burman said:


> Sorry about the delay in replying but thank you for the information it is very helpful.
> 
> Lesley


Well tell us more then Lesley. Did you go? What did you think of the market?


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Well tell us more then Lesley. Did you go? What did you think of the market?


I have not been yet but will be going at the begining of March and will let you know what it is like.

Lesley


----------

